# Nerite snails in panted tank ?



## aqenthusiast (May 12, 2012)

I was at my lfs and I liked the nerite snails. . Currently I have kept 6 of them in my non-planted tank. .

Is it okay to use them in planted tank ? I have dwarf hair grass as carpet. .

Also I read at few places that it lays lot of eggs ? Does that mean I will have unmanageable population of that is it? Should I not put that in my tank for that reason ?

Also which other big colourful snails you will suggest ?

Please let me know. .

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## fermentedhiker (Oct 28, 2011)

They are fine in planted tanks. They are better at keeping the glass clean than any algae eating fish I have ever owned.

Yes they lay a lot of eggs which can be an issue in viewing your tank or as a maintenance issue from the time it takes to scrape them off of the glass, but they can't reproduce in freshwater(they need either brackish or marine conditions to hatch and survive successfully).

For other snails to consider although I don't think any match nerites for algae consumption. Look at Rabbit/Poso snails. Thiara cf. winter are also interesting, but I never see them(they burrow under the substrate and tend to stay hidden 90% of the time).


----------



## houbanna (Nov 29, 2013)

Rrw. V


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

they are perfect for planted tanks, they are algae eating machine and wont eat ur plants unless its dead


----------



## aqenthusiast (May 12, 2012)

Excellent. . Thanks everyone for the inputs. .

Never placed snails in my tank. . Hence want to know - this is open top tank. . is it possible they will crawl out of tank ? 


Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## water-kitties (Mar 19, 2013)

I keep my nerites in my planted high tech 40B. They laid many eggs at first but now I hardly ever see any after 4 months. I also keep an open tank and they have not crawled out at all yet. My other mini nerite in my 4g low tech with no top stays in his tank as well.


----------



## Aquadawg (Aug 18, 2012)

I have personally had very good luck with nerites. Love amano shrimps for algae too.


----------



## BrownCow (Jul 24, 2014)

I have one in my tank and it's remarkable to see how he manages to ride up even the smallest leaves and clean everything. They will completely clean the surface of each leaf (perhaps leaving behind some poo) but won't eat the leaves themselves.

My malaysian trumpet snails are a different story. Holes in everything, but nonetheless I keep them around.


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

aqenthusiast said:


> Excellent. . Thanks everyone for the inputs. .
> 
> Never placed snails in my tank. . Hence want to know - this is open top tank. . is it possible they will crawl out of tank ?
> 
> ...


They can easily crawl out of an aquarium, I have several tanks with no top, my nerite snails have never climbed out. I have seen them at the waterline a few times but they always go back down. I have heard several people say their snails keep getting out of the tank as to why, I'm not sure.


----------



## BigL_RIP (Jul 12, 2013)

Incredibly effective algae eaters, especially vital at the substrate line where glass cleaners can disturb the scape. I keep a fair number and mine climb out incessantly; I often find them a good distance from the tank. Fortunately, they're resilient and can be plopped back in without incident.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

Mine have also climbed out of a tank even so it had a lid one it but the snails found the small opening that was left where the filter was. If you use different types of nerites, like one horned, one tiger, one olive, one zorro etc. they will not lay eggs as they do not cross breed. At least mine did not and they need one male and one female to breed. So only one of each type will prevent eggs. They will not eat live healthy plants. But they are awesome algae eaters.
Browncow, my MTSs do not eat live plants either, only dead leaves, but they prefer left over fish food to any plant matter. Having holes in your plants could be a mineral deficiency.


----------



## aqenthusiast (May 12, 2012)

These are the ones I have. . 

Which nerrite is this ?










Yes I see atleast one of them crawling till the rim but none out off tank yet. .



Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

aqenthusiast said:


> These are the ones I have. .
> 
> Which nerrite is this ?
> 
> ...


Hard to tell but looks like this:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neritina_natalensis

Olive Nerites are solid -ish toned green-ish..


----------



## aqenthusiast (May 12, 2012)

Yes I think its the same what you mentioned :

Below will give better view :












Okay. .now why this must be turning upside down any idea ? It turns upside down even if I turn it back. .










Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------

